# Good inexpensive hatchet?



## mano (May 26, 2011)

For chopping smoking wood chips/chunks.

Sears has $25 Fiskars 14 in. and $16 wood handled hatchets. Any other recommendations?

If you're going to the ECG and have one to sell I'll be there.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 26, 2011)

I'm not up on what's available in the stores today but I'd like to suggest a shingling axe if it's primary use will be splitting smaller size chunks down into chips. I'd also suggest checking out ebay for a vintage model, you can score them very cheap because there's just about no use for them anymore in today's world. The trick is that they're not called shingling axes on ebay because people don't know the correct name so you have to search axe or hatchet and look at the pictures.


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2011)

Vintage Plumb brand is a nice handax- even from the eighties they were still pretty good.

Here is one http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-POLISHE...665?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e63d74ad9


----------



## jheis (May 27, 2011)

My "go to" is a shingling hatchet head that (literally) fell off the back of a roofing truck in front of me while I was on a bicycle ride.

Stuck a new ash handle on it, cleaned up the edge & it's great for splitting kindling. Just watch your fingers before making a swing.

James


----------



## mano (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I bought a Vaughan SH for $22 at Sears ($32 at Amazon). 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00948288000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

Smoking two rack of ribs on Monday!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 27, 2011)

There ya go!


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting as I am in need of a hatchet for exactly the same thing.


----------

